# 2.6.5_rc2-evil1 aka "Who Touched my WOLKie"

## Evil Dark Archon

New release, go here for more info.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Summary:
> 
> 2.6.4-wolk2.3 base
> ...

 

----------

## zerojay

Deny promiscious mode kernel option has to be turned off or else the kernel compilation will fail at net/core/dev.o.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i didn't turn that option on and it looks like its a good thing i didn't.

----------

## zerojay

As far as I can tell, everything you mentioned was fixed has been. I noticed bootsplash was working again. Only problem is that upon booting, I noticed my progress bar was frozen. I thought the machine was frozen so I hit F2 which did bring me to the verbose kernel messages. Seems that it was stuck at Mounting local filesystems. The kernel wasn't frozen, but the bootup process just wasn't going forward any further. Going back to the old kernel, everything was fine.. so I must have added some option that didn't work. I remember having this problem once before and seeing a few others that did, but I can't remember what I did to fix it nor did my scans of the forums turn anything up yet. Any hunches?

Config file at http://darkstalker.servebeer.com/~darkstalker/kernconfig

----------

## zerojay

I should mention that my filesystems are ReiserFS 3.x and that I have supermount enabled. I disabled a few of the Reiser options in the hopes that was causing the problems but no luck.

----------

## zerojay

You must have "Select task to kill on out of memory condition" selected or it seems the kernel won't properly link, failing on something related to the oom killer. Enabling it and selecting "Classic OOM killer" seems to allow it to link properly again.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

never seen anything as crazy as this

never ending loop of stack traces poured to the screen duing boot, so fast I couldnt even see what was causing them

----------

## Jefklak

What *are* those sysfs backing store patches actually?

Are they needed when using sysfs? (Im on sysfs, but never saw any patch like this before... Might try them If I know what's it for)

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the purpose is to reduce the amount of memory taken up by sysfs, in previous incarnations of evil-sources it broke reiser4 but Andrew Morton managed to do that with a different set of patches.

----------

## Jefklak

Nice, I'll try that then.

I won't need reiser4 until it is officialy released i'm not going to try any buggy snapshot thingies and let my HDD go crazy  :Wink: 

mod:

 *Quote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /patchset/2.6.5_rc2/2.6.5_rc2-evil1/broken-out/sysfs-backing-store-0.3-5.patch on this server.
> 
> Apache/1.3.29 Server at evilsources.andrewnelson.org Port 80
> ...

 

Err... I can't seem to download anything from the website?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

try it now

----------

## Jefklak

Works, thanks.

----------

## kevmille

Help!!!

```
bash-2.05b# make clean bzImage modules modules_install

Waiting for drivers/infiniband/mad/../core/ib_packet_lib.o

Waiting for drivers/infiniband/mad/../core/ib_packet_lib.o

Waiting for drivers/infiniband/mad/../core/ib_packet_lib.o

Waiting for drivers/infiniband/mad/../core/ib_packet_lib.o

Waiting for drivers/infiniband/mad/../core/ib_packet_lib.o

Waiting for drivers/infiniband/mad/../core/ib_packet_lib.o

Waiting for drivers/infiniband/mad/../core/ib_packet_lib.o

```

And it keeps going.................

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

make clean && make && make modules_install is sufficient with 2.6.X kernels

----------

## danone

hey evil what andrew plans with reiser4 is that in mm sources or different patchset?

----------

## MighMoS

Why do you no longer update the rsync?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

@MighMoS

forgetfulness plain and simple

@danone

the plans for reiser4 is to have it in -mm and eventually into the mainline kernel, but getting it into mainline will probably take a while.

----------

## uglyb0b

Oh, that's hot. Sex is next.

----------

## tdb

Can you add the Christopher Walken framebuffer patch? THAT would just be the best!

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i'll have to talk to steel, there are a few patches in -love that i would like to include.

----------

## mpalladi

I'm trying to install win4lin, tried the 5.0.8 and 5.1 ebuilds

When I try and install, it fails

All Rights Reserved

Making MDA Image.

WARNING: MDA image was not made.

(1)

WARNING: No image files were made.

WARNING: Images creation failed.

ERROR: Failed to make all DOS image files.

 Installation of DOS partialy failed.

ERROR: loadwindowsCD: The pre-installation of DOS has failed.

This is likely due to a damaged boot floppy or image, or one

that is incompatible with your Windows media.

however I think the problem is more sinister

#dmesg<1>Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000008

 printing eip:

d6f104b2

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#4]

CPU:    0

EIP:    0f20:[<d6f104b2>]    Tainted: PF

EFLAGS: 00210046   (2.6.5-rc2-evil1)

EIP is at _M_chkvm86ints+0x3a/0x958 [Win4Lin]

eax: 00000000   ebx: c1f9df98   ecx: 00000006   edx: bfffe510

esi: bfffe438   edi: 00000000   ebp: 00200246   esp: c1f9df84

ds: 0f3b   es: 0f3b   ss: 0f28

Process dosexec (pid: 22477, threadinfo=c1f9c000 task=c256ae90)

Stack: 401633e0 401633e0 401633e0 bfffe3a8 bfffe438 00000006 d6f16096 c1f9dfa8

       0000000e 40162960 00747874 00000000 401633e0 401633e0 bfffe3a8 00000000

       00200f3b bfff0f3b 00000007 400a6264 00000f33 00214246 bfffe390 00000f3b

Call Trace:

 [<d6f16096>] _M_do_ints_lf_pm+0xa/0x18 [Win4Lin]

Code: c7 47 08 01 00 00 00 89 2b 8b 86 d8 00 00 00 a9 3e ca fb 02

Any suggestions on versions or instructions that work please

Mark

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

known issue, apperantly the WOLK folks are asking the community to convince netraverse to adapt the win4lin patch for -mm because currently it doesn't work that well with the -mm patchset, and they said to mention that they are eventually going to have to because the patches in -mm will eventually become part of vanilla 2.6.

----------

## zerojay

Just wondering but have you been working on a new release or have plans for a new release anytime soon? Maybe waiting on the next WOLK?

----------

## nillekind

Is there anyone who could mirror this stuff somewhere? andrewnelson.org seems to be down...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i have an rsync of the patchset directory if anyone wants to mirror that, its at rsync://rsync.andrewnelson.org/evilpatch and the servers are up so it must be a dns problem, andrewnelson.org has a number of different hosts so i wouldn't be surprised if there were some stale dns entries out there. Yes i am planning a new release, right now i have an internal one based on the latest prepatch version of WOLK but i'm not going to release anything public until the final version comes out because the prepatch versions don't include any of the addons like grsec2, systrace, win4lin (which is probably going to be an optional patch in the next release), or the staircase scheduler.

----------

## tdb

Great work. I patched the Walken boot logo by hand, I think it went in  fine. The problem is that ever since about 2.6.4 (both love and evil) my framebuffer hasn't worked. I've tried both the vesa generic, and the radeon drivers (I have a 340/345m in my Presario 2570us). Dmesg shows no errors, but whenever I try to pass any command line framebuffer commands, my screen is blank. I tried vga=791 (1024.x768@16m) and video=radeon,accel,etc... (a line from another post.) None of them give me anything. booting without any settings gives me the generic 800x600 console. There are no errors in dmesg. Any help?

----------

## mwm2000

tbd would you mind telling me how you patched the kernel to add the Walken boot logo.

----------

## tdb

Grab patch from here:

http://seclists.org/lists/linux-kernel/2004/Mar/att-6870/linux-2.6.4-Walken.diff.gz

unload into kernel source directory. (/usr/src/linux)

run 

```

patch -p1 < walken.c

```

Or whatever the patch is called when you unzip it. It may need to be unzipped, it may not. use nano to look at it after you dl'ed it.

Then make menuconfig (or xconfig) and go to the framebuffer logo selection, (it's under drivers>graphics somewhere) and Christopher Walken should be a new option.

----------

## mwm2000

Thanks a lot for the info  :Very Happy: 

Just patched my current kernel and its working just fine.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

I also grabbed the patch and it will be in the next evil-sources release.

----------

